# NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ!



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

I do headliners! just get in touch with me at [email protected] If you E-Mail me please make the subject say "headliner" I'm located in New Jersey. I have pictures of Headliners that i've done. I'll send them to you upon request. Ask for a quote. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

bumpage! im not expensive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

post some pics and pm me a price on a black tt headliner...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

um.. BUMP
send me an EMAIL if you want pics! thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_post some pics and pm me a price on a black tt headliner...

the headliner in THIS article was done by me.
that's MY car.
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

bumping!


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

email sent...some interst in southern NJ...would u come to me to do this?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

E-Mail replied!
and noo. you come to me. haha


----------



## vdub_luve (May 25, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

Emailed =]


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (vdub_luve)*

replied! thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

what do you use for glue?


----------



## TBrice34 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (Flavourless)*

Emailed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_what do you use for glue?

PM sent!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (TBrice34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBrice34* »_Emailed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

replied!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

BUMP!


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (enjoiincubus2)*

replied!


----------



## dlo5 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

i need my **** done come do mine bitch


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (dlo5)*

anything for you dan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







no ****.


----------



## jettakid19 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

hey man. i have a MK2 GTI that i want my headlinder done. i did my headline in my mk4..
how much do u charge? just the headliner..no pillars

im located in northern NJ

thanks man

kevin


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (jettakid19)*

PM sent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nickels (Aug 5, 2008)

How much for all black?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Nickels)*

all black what? lol


----------



## jettakid19 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

how much for my headliner?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (jettakid19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettakid19* »_how much for my headliner?

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

jettakid and i live in the same area. give us a deal. i have a mk2 jetta with a sun roof. i just want black . basic. pm me a price. and how long does it take to do if i have to come to you ? just so i know how long i have to wait. thanks alot.


----------



## jettakid19 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

he told me like 125


----------



## MiddieLAX10940 (Mar 21, 2008)

i just gotta get my car running and on the road and then il be talking business with yah!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (MiddieLAX10940)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiddieLAX10940* »_i just gotta get my car running and on the road and then il be talking business with yah!

sounds good to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adesimone8 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

very interested in doing all black headliner and pillers...im in north jersey email me at [email protected]


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (adesimone8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adesimone8* »_very interested in doing all black headliner and pillers...im in north jersey email me at [email protected]

E-Mail me your vehicle info please. Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Yo! Anthony right?
I recognize that headliner! 
I can vouch for his work.. His headliner looks great as does the one he did for a friend (Jay's car)


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Yo! Anthony right?
I recognize that headliner! 
I can vouch for his work.. His headliner looks great as does the one he did for a friend (Jay's car)

haha! yup, thats me! Thanks a lot man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta jersey (Feb 2, 2005)

i have a 97 glx im looking to get mine done pm me with a price including materials assuming i do plain black on the headliner and pillars. thanks man


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (jetta jersey)*

please send me an email for estimates. thanks.
_Quote, originally posted by *jetta jersey* »_i have a 97 glx im looking to get mine done pm me with a price including materials assuming i do plain black on the headliner and pillars. thanks man


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

just a bump!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey im looking for something 'different' Were can I find the headliner material/cloth? Any suggestions?? I have a MKIV Jetta.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Malicious_Whip)*

an AWESOME site to pick up fabric is http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i send everyone there.


----------



## vdub_luve (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

planning on putting a trip together to come out and see you sometime. 
Is an appt necessary / do you have a shop / any wait time?
Thanks


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vdub_luve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_luve* »_planning on putting a trip together to come out and see you sometime. 
Is an appt necessary / do you have a shop / any wait time?
Thanks

PM sent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI71806 (Jun 26, 2008)

sent you a message.. thanks


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (GTI71806)*

REPLIED! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (jetta jersey)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

just thought this could use a little bumpage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdebock18 (Apr 1, 2008)

you have an email


----------



## Widebody GTI (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: (tdebock18)*

he did my headliner with red suede and he has very clean job


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Widebody GTI)*

Thanks Omer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

PM SENT bro


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (SLI GTI)*

replied man. beautiful car. keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brickcity6969 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

what do you use for glue?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (brickcity6969)*

PM'ed


----------



## Famous337 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

You ever come to Chicago??


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (Famous337)*

haha no, but if you wana ship your headliner to me, i'll gladly wrap it and ship it back! haha


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

can you rewrap in OEM gray material? sunroof slide cover as well?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (bpfoley)*

if you can get a material similar to OEM material, i'll wrap it. good luck! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

How much just for the pillars?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (warmstew)*

send me an emil with make, model, and year and i'll shoot you an estimate.


----------



## TrazoM (Mar 26, 2004)

So many requests, anybodys done it yet post some pics.


----------



## mo1213 (Feb 17, 2009)

im sent


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (TrazoM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrazoM* »_So many requests, anybodys done it yet post some pics.

f**kn sh*t. people keep asking for pics. i gota get some. my camera has been ****d up forever and i lost all of my old pics. ugh. i'll try.


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

sent u an email


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

Does it have to be just upholstery fabric or any different fabric?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (warmstew)*

whatever you want. no leather. nothing too stiff.


----------



## warmstew (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

Can wait to get this done. Time to find fabric!


----------



## Ventobomb (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

Im trying to get mine done. how much to do a 97 glx Jetta?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (Ventobomb)*

i went to the fashionfabricsclub site you have the link up for. I'm looking to buy some red Alacantra or alancantra / ultra suede like fabric. 
out of the hundreds of fabrics they offer on that site, what type of fabric would you recommend I pick up for the job? 
what type of fabric do you prefer to use?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (warmstew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warmstew* »_Can wait to get this done. Time to find fabric!

DOIT!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (Ventobomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ventobomb* »_Im trying to get mine done. how much to do a 97 glx Jetta?

i only give quotes by email. email me.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_i went to the fashionfabricsclub site you have the link up for. I'm looking to buy some red Alacantra or alancantra / ultra suede like fabric. 
out of the hundreds of fabrics they offer on that site, what type of fabric would you recommend I pick up for the job? 
what type of fabric do you prefer to use?

i prefer to use flannels and cotton-based materials because theyre real easy to work with. however, suedes and other fabrics work. flannel is cool.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

if i brought you a brand new oem mk4 2 door gti headliner, how much would it run to do the same as the headloiner in your car? strictly the headliner, and just not a brown plaid, a black red white plaid. or something similar. no visors or anything, purely the headliner.


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

i need mine done and i sent you an e-mail.....


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_if i brought you a brand new oem mk4 2 door gti headliner, how much would it run to do the same as the headloiner in your car? strictly the headliner, and just not a brown plaid, a black red white plaid. or something similar. no visors or anything, purely the headliner.

e-mail or PM for quotes!


----------



## shadow978f (Dec 7, 2008)

i want some red plaid headliner on my 02 jetta. can u give me quote


----------



## stewie griffin (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

how much will you do my headliner + pillars on my 97 jetta.
i want to go camo.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (stewie griffin)*

email for quotes!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

I was thinking of doing my pillars and maybe re wrapping my steering wheel in plaid in my mk2. Can you do that?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (euroguy666)*

E-Mail me. I don't do Steering wheels.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

Emailed friday, any word? Maybe try a PM?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (euroguy666)*

sorry! ive been really backed up wit work and stuff. will reply to your email first thing tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JTi2001 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

Do you know how to shampoo the headliner or some similar treatment? The owner before me left the sun roof open and it rained and stained the headliner in some areas.


----------



## Dat24V (May 3, 2006)

pm'd


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (JTi2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTi2001* »_Do you know how to shampoo the headliner or some similar treatment? The owner before me left the sun roof open and it rained and stained the headliner in some areas.

are you from NJ?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dat24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dat24V* »_pm'd

replied.
TO ANYONE THAT HAS SEND ME EMAILS!!:
once again, i'm sorry i havent replied. it's been a crazy few weeks. i will be replying to all of you within the next few days. once again, i do apologize.


----------



## Dat24V (May 3, 2006)

I think hes from Hawaii lol..


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dat24V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dat24V* »_I think hes from Hawaii lol..

who? lol


----------



## JTi2001 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
are you from NJ?

Yeah, I'm in NJ now


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

Never got an email about my mk2 pillars.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

How far are you from Waterfest ?
Have you've done a MKV Rabbit or GTI? 
How many yards of fabric is necessary? 


_Modified by ThEnergizer at 2:14 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## WhiteAudi (Jun 21, 2004)

emailed you .. [email protected]


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (WhiteAudi)*

well, i said id try to take pics:
MikeSc0tt's flat black passat's interior. started yesterday, got the headliner pretty much done, just have a few corners and ends to finish and all of the pillars to do.
Car:

Start of headliner:

red camo FTW! more pics soon.















and to anyone who has E-Mailed me, i'm really sorry. i've been swamped and havent even checked my email. i'll get back to you soon. i appologize. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by sbuogr at 10:25 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## stewie griffin (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (sbuogr)*

im trying to find someone to do my headliner and pillars. and i came across your post. any other pictures you have done.
ill buy everything youll need to do it.
just tell me everything you need.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: NEED YOUR HEADLINER DONE? LOCATED IN NJ! (stewie griffin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stewie griffin* »_im trying to find someone to do my headliner and pillars. and i came across your post. any other pictures you have done.
ill buy everything youll need to do it.
just tell me everything you need.

email me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## norm209326 (Oct 19, 2007)

i have a mk3 and im located in westchester, ny. pm me a price for my headliner and sun visors. i think i just want black but if u can give me prices for printed ones too then that would be great.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (norm209326)*

to anyone that EMAILS ME, PLEASE state your make, model, and year in the email! Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

